# My Collection (56k No Way)



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

Thought i'd post up by collection since it has grown hugely lately. Apoligies for the awful pics, i'll get some better ones at a later date.

Most of it is on the pics but there is a few bits i've missed off.

Various microfibres, applicators, mitts etc.




























My Vax Wet Vacuum.










2 Buckets, Schmitt, ***** Sponges, Brinkmann, Knee Pad and Leafblower










Gallons. (Left to Right) Wheel Brightner, Last Touch, Snowstorm, Snowfoam, APC x2, Hyper Wash










Mixed Bottles for Gallons.










Machine Pads, Wheel Brushes, Backing Plates










Silverline Rotary










Waxes. Dodo Juice Range, CG XXX, Collinite 476, Swissvax Onyx, Swissvax BOS Sample, ***** Titanium Sample Tub and My Wax (far right)










Pressure Washer










Pump Sprayer (With Citrus Wash 5:1), Wheel Brushes, Foam Lances (AB H/D and Superspray), and pressure washer lances.










Products 1. Megs Trim Detailer, CG Window Clean, Leather Cleaner, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid, P21s Wheel Gel, Autosol Metal Polish, Megs #7 Glaze, Meguiars Endurance, Rain X, Enziett Gummi Plfedge, NXT Metal Polish.










Products 2. Poorboys SSR2, CG Blitz, CG One, CG New Look Trim Gel (x2), CG Fabric Clean, CG Natural Shine Dressing, Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish.










Products 3. Meguiars Quik Detailer (x2), Meguiars Scratch X, Enziett Leather Care, Poorboys SSR2.5, CG New Car Smell, Meguiars Hot Shine Tyre Spray, Meguiars #85, Autoglym SRP.










Products 4, CG Quik Detailer, CG Wet Mirror Finish, Hyper Dressing (Diluted and Neat), Various Clay Bars.










Products/Stuff 5, Box of Brushes, Bug Sponge, Various 250ml Menzerna Polishes, Swissvax Pneu, CG New Car Smell x2, CG Wheel Guard, Masking Tapes.










***** Sponge, Meguiars Microfibres, Waffle Weave Towels.










Twin Halogen Lamps, Handheld Lamp. Both 500w.










My fitted 110v Plug socket.








#

And all in its place.



















PS, the microfibres and applicators aren't dirty, the pics came out really dark and I had to lighten them in photoshop which has made them look black!



Thanks for looking.

Gaz


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Big collection there little fella  :lol: 

Nice collection and alot of waxes there :thumb:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

very nice collection of items you have got yourself there.


----------



## ZoE (Jun 19, 2007)

WOW! Nice kit you got there!

Can I ask why you have all the Dodo Juice's ?????


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

nice collection fella, and all neat an tidy unlike my lot


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

ZoE said:


> WOW! Nice kit you got there!
> 
> Can I ask why you have all the Dodo Juice's ?????


I'm Acredited with Dodo Juice Waxes.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

wow, Great collection :thumb:


----------



## ZoE (Jun 19, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> I'm Acredited with Dodo Juice Waxes.


AH YEAA! lol sorry shuld really screw my brain in place 1st!


----------



## olly22n (Apr 16, 2006)

out of interest how much did all that set you back as i'm looking to build a simialr collection (maybe not as vast as yours!!!) and want to know what i'm letting myself in for!

PM me if you don't want the world to know though!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

AWSOME! I love the dodo range shot! 

Si


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent stuff there mate


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent collection there gaz, can i ask where you got the BoS sample from?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice collection dude :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

nice wee collection! I always thought you would have had a lot more stuff than that though!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Clark said:


> nice wee collection! I always thought you would have had a lot more stuff than that though!


Why do you say that? LOL I would have a much bigger collection, but garage space is tight, its 1/3 the size or a normal single garage.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks good gaz, thats a big collection


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice collection you have there mate:thumb: im sure it will continue to grow even more


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Holy!!!! sweet mother, thats really a great collection mate! Mayby I will ship some dodo juice to holland. If it's good as it says


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice gear you have there and good storage too :thumb:


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

very nice!!! collection


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

nice collection there young man


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Very Nice collection your building there Gaz - although it look's like your getting low on the Meg's gallons :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

God I wish I had that collection at 13 - I haven't even got close at 38!!!

:detailer:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Skodaw said:


> Very Nice collection your building there Gaz - although it look's like your getting low on the Meg's gallons :lol:


Yup they are getting low now, trouble is, they've lasted a long while.


----------



## JEFF (Feb 21, 2007)

Where did the sample of BOS come from Gaz?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice collection, mine is building up slowly.


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

wow what a collection gaz.. loving it all, makes my small box look puny.. ha ha


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

keep it up mate cant buy enough of it


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

thats a lot of pocket money spent gaz great collection fella, like them halogen lights.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

wfenix said:


> thats a lot of pocket money spent gaz great collection fella, like them halogen lights.


:thumb:

Screwfix direct, and the little black one was from homebase in the 10% off weekend a month or so ago


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Showing the fruits of your labour! Very nice Gaz :thumb:


----------



## Zoolicious (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice collection! But where do you all get these 2ymol samples?


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

nice chap.buy the way is you 110v plug just a lead screwed to the wall ,thanks dean:detailer:


----------

